# Does anyone else bring their goat in the house for fun?



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I milk my goats in the basement in winter (near the wood stove!) for my own comfort as well as theirs. Usually I put them straight back outside. But yesterday was cold, and the other goats were still way out in their pen, and Coral is terrified to be left alone while I take the milk upstairs. She's is the only one I'm milking right now, and she's so timid and sweet and cute that it's hard not to turn her into a full-blown house goat. She's the only goat I know that doesn't resemble a tornado when turned loose in the basement near all the grain and sunflower seeds and supplements. She noses the bins and, seeing them closed, does not try to open them but cautiously moves on. So, rather than let her cry outside by herself in the freezing cold wind, I let her come upstairs with me to kitchen while I strained milk...
















Yes, yes, I'm a sap. But who could resist this little sweety? And she has such a soft, sad little cry. I just couldn't leave her alone in the cold. 








Seriously... this goat is almost two years old. How does she still look like a baby? She is absolutely the softest, cutest danged goat I've ever seen, and with a soft, sweet, angelic personality to match. And to top it all, she's super easy to milk.








She explored the kitchen and then tiptoed down the hall for a quick peek at the bedroom.









I love my little Coral-bell. Or, as she is more commonly called, "Fuzzy" or "Fuzzy-Boo-Boo" or "Fuzzy-Bootles". Do you think she might be a teensy weensy bit spoiled?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

My wife and I really like Coral's wattles. Your salt and pepper shaker holder is cool. My wife is a skull and sugar skull frea, I mean fan.lol


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I have taken my pack goat in to the local feed store. they loved the sawbucks (the saddle)


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Dont be ridiculous. Only a nut job would bring a goat in the house.


----------



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

i do it allll the time to mess with my husband. and our cats. it's usually as i have to go inside and grab a med and don't want to put them back in pens, so i'll let them follow me in. i'll have to get some pictures uploaded


----------



## Iggy (Feb 9, 2019)

When my parents are at work I bring my little dwarf wither inside. I make him "Goatmeal" treats, then we curl up on the couch together and watch forensic files together. We do this every Friday XD.


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

I couldn’t love this any more!! It’s very reassuring & I plan to share with my family the next time they imply that I’m crazy!!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

What a sweet looking doe. The brown Nubian doing the exploration is cute too.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

We had to banish ours from the house, for some reason cat food is a goat delicacy and the goats go wild for the cat bowls. And of course the cat bowls are on a hutch so the dogs can't get in them.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Dwarf Dad said:


> My wife and I really like Coral's wattles. Your salt and pepper shaker holder is cool. My wife is a skull and sugar skull frea, I mean fan.lol


Haha! We're not into skulls, but we're totally into PIRATES! And skulls are piratey. ARRR mateys!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL Thats awesome Im surprised you guys dont put the groceries on their backs to bring from the car lolol - shes a doll

@Dwarf Dad - no B and C love Cat food to lol...they would tick the cats off when we fed them lol.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yep, only crazy people do this


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

They are adorable! Coral is so clean and pretty she looks like her little hooves are polished right up.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

So many of our goats try to get into the house! It is so funny. 

I had some of our bucks out on the property ranging while I was doing yard work. Our yearling Nubian buck strolled right into the house! Thankfully he was recently bathed and didn’t smell. It was so funny though! I think the whole herd would come in if I’d let them! 

Love the pics of your sweet girl! So adorable.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I love it! That is adorable!


----------



## Ellie L. F. (Nov 18, 2018)

Iggy said:


> When my parents are at work I bring my little dwarf wither inside. I make him "Goatmeal" treats, then we curl up on the couch together and watch forensic files together. We do this every Friday XD.


I was curious if this was do-oable. I have a cousin who used to let her little goat inside and she'd put a diaper on him. I was thinking it might be fun to have an hour or two in the evening, snuggling on the couch with a pair of dwarfs. But I'm not sure how unrealistic that idea was.


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

Little Coral is so big now! I would let mine inside if I had less carpet.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Ellie L. F. said:


> I was curious if this was do-oable. I have a cousin who used to let her little goat inside and she'd put a diaper on him. I was thinking it might be fun to have an hour or two in the evening, snuggling on the couch with a pair of dwarfs. But I'm not sure how unrealistic that idea was.


I don't think it's unrealistic. We bring kids in the house and snuggle with them on the couch while we watch movies for the first 3-4 weeks of their lives. And then they get too big and rambunctious and we stop bringing them in. I think Coral could easily hang out in the house for an hour or two and she probably wouldn't even make a mess. She's just that dainty!

I found out one time when Sputnik was sick and had to sleep with me on the couch one night that he refuses to mess indoors at all. This is nice, but unfortunately now that he's grown, he's way too big to fit anywhere. He also has a tendency to get excited and start rampaging.

Finn loves to come in the house, but unfortunately when Finn loves anything too much he drops ballast. Everywhere. Constantly. Pooping, peeing, and even spraying (yes, he's been a wether for four years but he can still spray with the best of them if he gets excited enough). So as much as he loves it, Finn does not get to come in the house. Ever. I allowed him into my basement a few months ago when he was sick with a fever and chills. I felt bad for him and let him in. But after cleaning up about ten messes in ten minutes, my sympathy ran thin and I threw him out of the house with a blanket.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Damfino, thanks for the laugh about Finn.


----------



## Treva Brodt (Jan 11, 2019)

Hey it's your house. I raised two orphans inside. They slept in a large dog kennel but I let them snuggle with me on the couch, rocked them to sleep after they ate and yes turned them lose on the cats. I don't mind poop bombs because they sweep up easy but I sure hate it when they pee inside.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

its fun to watch them terrorize cats


----------



## OliverDagoatius (Jul 19, 2016)

And this is why I just love this site and all of you on it so much!!
My little Oliver (not so little now) was raised in the house his first 7 months (he’s now 3 years). He’s a wethered Nigerian Dwarf. And WOW! was he was a TERROR! But I absolutely loved every minute of it and I wouldn’t change one second of it!!
I kept diapers on him when he was running wild in the house. But when he was in bed (an xl dog crate) he was commando. He was pretty much house broken at about 3 months but as a safety I kept the diapers going anyway. To help keep them on I used suspenders. He didn’t ever seem to mind a bit. I took him EVERYWHERE!! He had a harness and walked on a leash better than a lot of dogs. He also rode well in the car. He’s now an outside goat with his 2 goatie girlfriends. It’s nice to see him as natural “normal” goat, but I sure do miss those days. And fortunately he doesn’t seem to mind being a big boy outdoor goat either lol


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Dwarf Dad said:


> We had to banish ours from the house, for some reason cat food is a goat delicacy and the goats go wild for the cat bowls. And of course the cat bowls are on a hutch so the dogs can't get in them.


Hm, tornado? Btw, I remember showing a fresh herring, intended for the cats, to my begging goat, "Smell, this is nothing for you!" "GRAB!! Chew, chew, swallow. You got more??"


GoofyGoat said:


> Yep, only crazy people do this


Where are the people? I see only goats, totally normal goats!

It is almost as easy to house train a goat as to train a dog to the same thing. (Unless they feel excited, like Finn!)

I think it is very easy to love an individual like Coral. I have had some of the sort. :inlove:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Ha ha! Now that goat can't pass a barrel of pickled herring without diving in!


----------



## Julie J Workman (Feb 1, 2019)

My 5 week old dwarf Nubian is currently living in the kitchen...when he's not lying on the woodstove!


----------



## Szs (Feb 13, 2019)

Yes! I love to!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Julie J Workman said:


> My 5 week old dwarf Nubian is currently living in the kitchen...when he's not lying on the woodstove!


Helping with chores, both playing and heating ...


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

No, but I'm about to wrap up this bundle of joy and take him with me to run errands. I seriously can't leave him here unattended.


----------



## Sticklady (Jul 2, 2017)

I love all your posts!! My goats are all welcome inside once in a while. I have anxieties and one of my Nigerian Dwarf goats is my Emotional Support Animal. A week after I bought him & his twin, Curly Tinyhorse & Dil Pickles, Curly broke his leg so he lived in a large stock tank in my livingroom until he healed. So he still comes in a few times a week to get a snack.


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

Our oldest wether comes inside on really cold nights. He looooves dog food so we have to make sure the bowls are picked up when he comes in. He has a kennel in our room and also has his own dog bed downstairs. He gets very upset when one of the dogs try to lay on his bed!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

JearDOE Ranch said:


> No, but I'm about to wrap up this bundle of joy and take him with me to run errands. I seriously can't leave him here unattended.
> View attachment 147059


Of COURSE he must "help" you with those errands! "this bundle of joy" - a very nice expression! Will try to start using it!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Sticklady said:


> View attachment 147191
> I love all your posts!! My goats are all welcome inside once in a while. I have anxieties and one of my Nigerian Dwarf goats is my Emotional Support Animal. A week after I bought him & his twin, Curly Tinyhorse & Dil Pickles, Curly broke his leg so he lived in a large stock tank in my livingroom until he healed. So he still comes in a few times a week to get a snack.


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Sticklady said:


> View attachment 147191


Early start of that profession! Child abuse by work???


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

Trollmor said:


> Of COURSE he must "help" you with those errands! "this bundle of joy" - a very nice expression! Will try to start using it!


I can't take credit for the expression, it's one commonly used here for human babies. But they do bring such joy!!

Another one I use is "lean mean poop machine". :heehee:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Whoever created the expression, I like it and will try to use it!


----------



## Goatlover58 (Nov 14, 2018)

I don't know when my girl is due and since it's been cold out and me afraid of her delivering and needing help since this is her first 1 I put her on back porch. She loves deep freezer


----------

